# Puppy won't wee or poo while out walking



## botty (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi our 4 1/2 month pup will only wee and poo in the garden took him out in the street first thing when he gets up in a morning and took him walk 
But he will hold it till he gets back to the garden we are going the caravan soon and we are worried how he will go on 
We no he will have to go but as anyone got any ideas 
Thanks from sue


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

If you aren't already doing this, start usuing a cue word that he associates with the action, like 'do weewee' and 'busy busy'. Then when you are out, try to persuade him using the cues. He's apparently decided the garden is the right place to go! When you are out, persuade him to go on a similar surface (grass, gravel, concrete) so its less unfamiliar.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It's a confidence thing, puppies wil only go where they will safe and it will take time before he will go to the toilet elsewhere.

It may help a little when you go away as he will have to go somewhere else eventually and will get used to that.I took my dog to our static the first time when she was three and a half months. It's a five hour journey and despite stopping on the way she hung on all the way there. When we arrived she was absolutely bursting and did the most enormous wee.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

eventually he will have to go even on holiday, I'd set up a small garden around the caravan with a plastic fence and get him playing outside and eating there too so he feels more comfortable.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

It is perfectly normal for puppies to decline to eliminate outdoors it is a way to prevent attention from potential dangerous predators.

Personally I train all my dogs to eliminate in the garden prior to going out, this means a) I have got one less poo bag to carry and b) if ever I am ill I do not have to drag myself out of my sick bed!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

JoanneF said:


> If you aren't already doing this, start usuing a cue word that he associates with the action, like 'do weewee' and 'busy busy'. Then when you are out, try to persuade him using the cues. He's apparently decided the garden is the right place to go! When you are out, persuade him to go on a similar surface (grass, gravel, concrete) so its less unfamiliar.


The whole of her life my previous Pei was very fastidious about where she did a poo. At home she always went up to the top of the garden and hid herself under a bush or behind a tree and she hated it if she thought anyone was watching her. On walks or holidays when she wanted a poo, although she wasn't a dog who normally pulled on her lead, she'd drag me to the nearest long grass, tree or bush where she could have a poo in privacy!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

botty said:


> Hi our 4 1/2 month pup will only wee and poo in the garden took him out in the street first thing when he gets up in a morning and took him walk
> But he will hold it till he gets back to the garden we are going the caravan soon and we are worried how he will go on
> We no he will have to go but as anyone got any ideas
> Thanks from sue


Its not unusual for puppies even when they have gotten pretty clean and using their own garden not to want to toilet out on walks where they can smell other dogs have been at first. None of mine have for several weeks or more when they first start to go out. It usually comes with time as they mature.


----------



## botty (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi thanks for all your replays yes we say wee wee outside just got to be patient


----------

